# Being Nice still doesn't pay ...



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Mean guys finish first, at least in their paychecks


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Your title should have said that a man earns $9k more for manning up while a woman earns $1,700 for the same action.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, it's a rat race, same philosophy as back in my youth. Strong vs the weak, doing what you have to do to survive.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

It takes all sorts. We used to classify people as Affiliators, Avoiders, Power Bosses, Manipulators and Achievers. In the context of the article the Nice Guys would be Affiliators. In essence this type never rocks the boat and agrees with everyone, even people with completely opposing views, because they want to be seen as nice as it is their core value! As a decision maker you never go with their opinion because you know they will tell you what they think you want to hear.

On the other hand Avoiders are generally “not nice”, their core value is “technical competence” and they will give you the truth even though it may not be what you want to hear. Affiliators have their valued place in an organisation/team just like everyone else but they are very very unlikely to rock the boat even when it really does need rocking.


----------

